# engine bay degreaser reccomendations



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

Engine bay badly needs a detail.. 
I was going to go with spraying all over with a degreaser, agitate then rinse, then g101, agitate then rinse and finally dress with Aerospace 303. 
I've only really used AG engine and machine cleaner, but it seems to go seriously quick. anyone have anything else they'd recommend?
I know there's a few threads in the search, but they all seem outdated and obviously something better may have come along! :driver:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

G101 isn't enough?
I have only used Meg's super degreaser with success so far.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i only use autosmart g101. and never had a problem. lifts every thing easy. i dont see why you used a de greaser when thats the purpose of g101.


----------



## Labman20 (Feb 12, 2014)

I recommend Bilt-Hambers surfex HD. It pretty much cleans anything and is really good as an engine bay degreaser. 
Start with something like a 10% dilution and work up towards neat for the really stubborn baked on bits.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

is g101 not more of an APC? 
I use it on my arches mainly, but I've got some pretty grubby oily parts i thought may need a dedicated degreaser..


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have Meg's APC, never tried G101. I use Meg's SD for pretty much everything from cleaning engine bay, wheel wells, polishing pads etc. Its magical. Just spray on, agitate a little and rinse off. No waiting time and it moves the toughest stuff at 1:4 dilution. Great product. Their APC on the other hand, I haven't been impressed with at all. And I used up the gallon hoping I'd like it at some point.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I used CG orange degreaser on mine! Have seen steam cleaners being used which I'm thinking of trying next. Here's my post of my engine cleaning. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330257


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

nicole* said:


> is g101 not more of an APC?
> I use it on my arches mainly, but I've got some pretty grubby oily parts i thought may need a dedicated degreaser..


ye thats it. its an apc. it does pretty much everything, theres not much it wont do. about the only thing i dont use it for is brushing my teeth. ive done a fair few extreme dirty , oily engine bays and the g101 has stood up to the mark. you can dilute it to different strenths so the worse it is. make bit stronger but even heavily diluted it works wonders. you'll be surprised how little g101 you need in the bottle.

give it a go and see what you think.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

G101 should cover you well, not used it myself but seen some brilliant results of what it can do on here many times, if you go some really manky looking bits a presoak in degreaser might make things easier, but making a strong mix of g101 would probably do a similar job as well.

Really do want to try g101 or surfexHD out and see how it compares to good old tesco own brand APC


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Surfex HD or Maxolen Engine Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

G101 is great. At its strongest recommended dilution 5:1 a litre spray bottle will only require 166ml. A 5 LTR purchase will go a long way.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

G101 or plus 10


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Have a look at Britemax Grime Out, top stuff :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

I done mine the other day with bilt hammer surfex hd and a steamer came up a dream


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Another vote for Surfex HD,very good indeed.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Another vote for Surfex HD.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

i use elbow grease 








Elbow Grease - All Purpose Degreaser - 500ml: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Surfex-HD via Foam Lance, brush everything, rinse, Bilt Hamber Auto-foam via Foam Lance, brush again everything, rinse and spay on 303


----------

